# Seminole boat setup



## creeksidelc (Aug 15, 2012)

Two of my buddies drew gator tags this year for zone 2 so we are heading down to seminole to give it a try.  I've got a pretty nice kicker rig bowfishing setup on a 20 ft flat bottom boat that does pretty well in moderate grass.  I have never been there but from what I have heard seminole is FULL of grass and pads.  I do have access to a 20 hp longtail motor but would have to remove my big outboard and kicker rig.  My question is what would be better for gator hunting down there?   On one hand I am very used to driving the kicker rig and can maneuver the boat very well.  Also it doesnt require much effort to drive it so I can hold a light or shoot or help out up front.  The down size is its not gonna be good in the thick stuff.  The longtail would do better in thick grass but pretty much dedicates me to the back and driving.  What do ya'll think would be the best choice?  Is it feasible to hunt with a kicker down there or is a mud motor a requirement? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Choclab (Aug 16, 2012)

*longtail*

This one is a no brainer- go with the longtail.  The hydrilla is fairly thick on the lake this year and that combined with the stumps would make for a bad situation with an outboard.  Especially at night and if you are not familiar with the lake.  You may sacrifice a little running speed and driving convenience but you will likely not be able to get to the places you'd like to on an outboard.  And may also risk damaging your outboard.

I've got a tag as well and will be on seminole.   Trust me on this- go with the longtail unless you will strickly hunt daytime.  And even then I'd much rather have the longtail.   Good luck!


----------



## markland (Aug 16, 2012)

Yep got to go with the long tail as well, anytime you get out of the boat lines you are going to be in heavy grass and stumps and running a outboard is asking for trouble.  I have even had to use my fan on idle to sneak up on some gators due to not being able to even get a trolling motor in the water over some of the grass beds.  If they are not spooked too bad you might be able to idle up to them with the long tail motor, but at least can get headed there way.  Good luck and be very careful running down there outside of the boat lanes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2012)

The grass and hydrilla on Seminole is worse this year than I`ve ever seen it.


----------



## creeksidelc (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the advise!


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 21, 2012)

The grass is bad but Seminole has always had a lot of grass. Getting a gator out of the grass is tough anyway, my advice to you is steer clear of the grass and hunt other areas that are not so grassy. We've hunted there for years and have never left empty handed because of the hydrilla. Good luck.


----------



## markland (Aug 22, 2012)

Grass is tough and makes it even tougher when you shoot a alligator in 9ft of water and 8ft of grass, then your pulling in the gator plus the 200# of grass as well.  When we shoot a gator in thick grass I usually try to keep the float in my hands as much as possible and not let the alligator take it unless I absolutely have to.  If I am sure of the shot and penetration, I will put alot of pressure on the gator to keep them from keeping down in and deep in the grass but if unsure of shot, will take it easy on them and not put as much pressure and just hope they don't get tangled all up under the grass bed.
Open areas are much easier to handle the gators in, but unfortunately they are rarely found or able to get close enough to in open water to shoot.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

markland said:


> Grass is tough and makes it even tougher when you shoot a alligator in 9ft of water and 8ft of grass, then your pulling in the gator plus the 200# of grass as well.  When we shoot a gator in thick grass I usually try to keep the float in my hands as much as possible and not let the alligator take it unless I absolutely have to.  If I am sure of the shot and penetration, I will put alot of pressure on the gator to keep them from keeping down in and deep in the grass but if unsure of shot, will take it easy on them and not put as much pressure and just hope they don't get tangled all up under the grass bed.
> Open areas are much easier to handle the gators in, but unfortunately they are rarely found or able to get close enough to in open water to shoot.





We didn`t have enough winter and cold weather last year on Seminole to make the hydrilla sink, so it is sho-nuff bad. I have to cut a trail to get to my dock now, and am fixin` to invest in another boat with a mud motor just for the mess.


----------

